# New Water Filtration System



## usfilters (Sep 17, 2012)

Several years ago some men doing mission work wanted to find a better way to get clean water long distances and create business to help the economy in third world countries. One of the men came up with a filtration system that has been patented and in use in Uganda and a few other countries for several years. I learned about the filter when our church sent several to Indonesia to a missionary family. When I was told how it worked I asked for one. Because one day I am concerned that I may need to filter water to keep my family alive.
I have recently become the only distributor in the US of the gravity fed filtration system. In the lab it will filter raw sewage. It removes 99.9% of viruses, parasites and bacteria. One filter medium that can last 5 to 10 years without replacing anything.
www.usterrafilter.com


----------

